# Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht :)



## sge4ever89 (26. November 2009)

*Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

Hallo,


habe mich jetzt mal etwas informiert und 3 Laptops um die 600 € in die nähere Auswahl genommen:

Das sind die 3 Kandidaten:

Packard Bell Easynote TJ65-CU-009GE  
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/...09ge-nkrt-1027


ASUS X64VG-JX007V

http://go.raidrush.ws/?http://www.no...tiegs+gamer+20

Samsung R522

http://www.notebooksnochgünstiger.de...er_aid=0612923


Welchen soll ich nehmen?

Die Grafik sollte ziemlich gut sein, also das bestmöglichste, was man in dieser Preisklasse erwarten kann, nutze den Laptop dann noch zum Internet surfen und Filme gucken.

Andere Laptopvorschläge in dieser Preisklasse sind natürlich ebenso erwünscht


Bin absolute Computer Laie, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

das beste ist in jedem falle das samsung. leider geht der link nicht, aber das samsung edira bekommst du bei comtech inkl. anno1404 für 600€ - das ist eines der R522-serie, und zwar das gleiche wie das satin oder ahadi, wobei das ahadi nen T6500 und win7 hat, das satin und edira nen T6400 und winvista mit upgrade-option.

hier das edira: Samsung R522 Edira 15.6 Zoll LED / T6400 4GB 500GB ATI HD 4650-1GB VHP *ANNO 1404 EDITION* NP-R522-ET01DE Notebooks 15 Windows Vista Home Premium 32-Bit (+ 7 Upgrade Berechtigung) • Intel Core 2 Duo 2x 2.00GHz 4096MB (2x 2048MB) DVD+ -RW DL Mobi wobei ich grad seh, dass es 20€ geworden ist - aber immer noch top-preis.

ein besseres notebook bekommst du erst für 800€, dann wäre aber auch nur die CPU besser (P8600 zB), die grafikkarte vielleicht nen tick besser (4670 statt 4650). etwas in spielen wirklich merklich besseres kriegst du erst ab ca. 1100€, da klafft also ne risen lücke im segment 600-1000€...


----------



## sge4ever89 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

danke für deine Beratung

worin besteht der Unterschied vom R 522 6400 und R 522 6500 ?

Lohnen da 100€ Aufpreis und wo unterscheiden sie sich?

mfg


----------



## poiu (26. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

ich hab das edira, ist nicht übel!

meiner Meinung nach lohnt der Aufpreis nicht, 100€ für 100Mhz CPU Takt, ist zuviel!
auf win 7 kannst du für 20€ upgraden!


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

ja, poiu sagt es: das ahadi ist im grunde nur ein mini-update vom edira, bei der gelegenheit eine LEICHT bessere CPU. das ist aber keine 100€ mehr wert. erst recht, wenn beim edira sogar noch ano1404 dabei ist. 

vor ein paar wochen waren die beiden notebooks nur ca. 30-40€ auseinander, da hätte ich zum ahadi geraten.


----------



## poiu (26. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

als ich es bestellt hab hat die version bei Comtech ncoh 630€ gekostet  

na ja egal, aber daran sieht man das dass Edira und satin Restposten sind und die Preise sich  täglich ändern!


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

(vor)gestern kostete es 600, heute 620....


----------



## poiu (27. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

letzte woche noch 650€ dann 629€ und Anfang der Woche dann 599€, nachdem ich meines schon hatte XD 
ich hab bei MindF. zugegriffen als der preis gefallen ist, jetzt kostet es wieder 630€

Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Edira (NP-R522-ET01DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Carvahall (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

Hat irgendwer schon Anno 1404 auf dem NB installiert. 
Wenn ja, habt ihr auch Grafikfehler?


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

Mal ne andere Frage: Warum muss es unbedingt ein Notebook sein ?
Ein 600 Euro Desktop hat 40-50 % mehr Leistung.

Ein Klassenkamerad hat sich son Teil für 1800 geholt (ein notebook)
da lief nicht mal Far Cry 2 flüssig. Er hat n Q9000 und ne 9800 M GT.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 650€ gesucht *

@Carvahall: so schwaze flächen? das sollte mit patch und neuen treibern behoben sein.

@Infin1ty: manche leute brauchen halt ein notebook, und dann ist halt die frage, ob sie nicht für ein bisschen aufpreis auch die gelegenheit haben wollen, spielen zu können, zB für ne LAN oder wenn man mal einen kumpel besucht, oder auch wenn man vlt. oft über nacht in ner anderen stadt ist und auch da mal spielen will. man muss sich halt informieren, was das "pro €" leistet. genau wie bei nem PC, ist es idR schwachsinn, sich was ganz teures zu holen, so wie dein kumpel. zur zeit wird es ab ca. 1200€ einfach viel zu teuer, da kriegt man pro 10% aufpreis vlt. grad mal 2-3% mehr leistung...  oder zB ein akruelles 600-650€ notebook: erst ab 1100-1200€ wird es wirklich spürbar besser... 

manche wollen auch einfach mal gemütlich zu hause auf dem sofa spielen. nicht jeder ist so heiß auf möglichst beste grafik, ich spiel zB drakensang lieber gemütlich auf low auf dem sofa als auf high am PC.... oder PES10 spiel ich fast nur am notebook: notebook auf dem tisch, füße auf dem sofatisch, mit gamepad auf dem sofa. 

wieder andere wollen einfach nur nicht mehr nen PC-schreibtisch haben "müssen". 

auch strom ist ein zusatzgrund. ein mittelklasse PC zieht mit allem und dran seine 200-250W. mit nem notebook, das aktuelle spiele noch auf mittleren details packt, ist man mit 60W im spiel.


ob es einem dann den preis wert ist, muss jeder selber entscheiden. genau wie viele desktopPC-user ja auch selber entscheiden, ob die jetzt unbedingt die 500€-graka und nen 28 zoll TFT kaufen "müssen" oder mit weniger zufrieden sind.


----------

